# Haustiere FANGBAR



## Sano (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das Problem das es noch keine Seite im Netz gibt die zuverlässige Daten zu 
den sammelbaren/fangbaren Haustieren enthält.

Entweder einer von Euch belehrt mich eines besseren und hat nen arschgeilen Link 
oder wir starten hier nun eine eigene Liste.

Ich spreche hier nicht von den 0815 Pets die man überall sammeln kann. Maus, Eichhörnchen usw will ich hier nicht listen.
Hier gelistet sein sollen Pets mit Eigennamen wie Grizzlyratte und Eiszeitotter oder schlecht zu fangende Pets wie der verseuchte
Welpling und der ruhelose Düsterling. Pets mit Eigennamen wie Ratte aus Sturmwind müssen nicht erklärt werden.


Jeder von uns hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn jeder von uns ein paar Pet-Fang-Weisheiten 
dazu steuert, dann können wir einen schönen kompakten Katalog schaffen.

OK, fangen wir mal an.

1. Verseuchter Welpling / Eiskrone / Sindragosas Sturz / 73,12 / Selten anzutreffen, am besten nach einem Server Neustart, das rare ist kaum zu bekommen
2. Seitenwinder Klapperschlange / Uldum / ganz Uldum / ------- / keine Besonderheiten
3. Ruheloser Düsterling / Gebirgspass der Totenwinde / in den Kellern der Zerstörten Häuser vor Karazhan / Nachts um Null Uhr erscheinen eine Hand voll von den Pets, das rare nur mit nem a..voll Glück
4. Rapanaschnecke / Schreckensöde / 43,31 / keine Besonderheiten
5. Kleine Sumpfbestie / Sumpfland / 53,70 / nicht immer zu finden, manchmal sind in dem Gebiet bis zu 8 unterwegs und zu anderen Zeiten ist keiner da / Abhängigkeit unbekannt
6. kleiner Grollhuf / Nagrand / läuft zwischen den Grollhufen umher / keine Besonderheit
7. verseuchtes Bärenjunges / Vorgebirge des Hügellands / 36,24 und 31,31 / nicht so oft zu finden, wenn man das rare haben will ist es sehr viel arbeit da nur 4-5 Spawnpunkte vorhanden sind
8. verschollener von Lordaeron / Tirisfall / westlich von Brill, um Unterstadt herum, bei den Mühlen / keine Besonderheiten
9. Tol´Vir-Skarabäus / Uldum / Tempel von Uldum und drumherum / 34,68 und 40,58 / keine Besonderheiten
10. Besudelte Kakerlake / Teufelswald / 62,64 und in der ganzen Südlichen hälfte des Teufelwaldes / keine Besonderheiten
11. Kleiner schwarzer Widder / Loch Modan / in den Gebirgshängen um Loch Modan / mit viel Glück findet man auch mal eine kleine ebene Fläche wo man einen Kampf austragen kann
12. Wildschneehase / Dun Morogh / oberhalb von Gnomeregan im Gebirge / wenige aber keine Besonderheit da kaum befarmt
13. Öliger Schleimling / Boreanische Tundra / im Gebiet der ölverseuchten Teiche / 61,72 / keine Besonderheit 
14. Tollwütiger Nussschädling 5000 / Aszhara / 67,79  43,76  29,33  42,24  51,26 / der Rare ist viel Arbeit
15. Feuerkäfer / Verwüstete Lande, Sengende Schlucht und Hyal im Feuer-Teil / keine Besonderheit
16. Infiziertes Eichhörnchen / östliche Pestländer / Flächendeckend *
17. Eitermade / ösliche Pestländer / Flächendeckend  *
18. Geisterkrabbe / Geisterlande / Westlicher Strand, Nördliche Hälfte / keine Besonderheiten
19. 



* Markiert häufigen Beifang. Dies bedeutet das man nicht nur die grünen Pfoten nach dem Namen absuchen sollte, sondern 
auch auf die Gruppenmitglieder der in diesem Gebiet lebenden Tiere achten sollte. Dafür muss man natürlich häufiger Kämpfe
anzetteln und wieder abbrechen. Aber mit dem Addon kann man auch sehr schön die Tiere direkt nach der Qualität beurteilen 
und muss nicht so lange suchen und Zähmen bis man das richtige (rare) bekommen hat.


Wenn die Liste umfangreicher wird dann kommt noch eine Sortierung nach Gebieten hinzu.
Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß Sano


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2012)

Also die Suche hat jetzt nur ein paar Sekunden gedauert.
http://www.wowzoo.de/mop/fangbare-haustiere


----------



## Sano (11. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also die Suche hat jetzt nur ein paar Sekunden gedauert.
> http://www.wowzoo.de...gbare-haustiere



Für mich absolut nicht zufrieden stellend. An Stelle eines niedlichen Bildchens zum Babyaffen  hätte ich viel lieber 
mehr Informationen zum Fundort und den Schwierigkeiten. Tut mir leid wenn das nicht so rüber gekommen ist in
meiner ersten Beschreibung, aber ich finde diese Seiten nur wenig hilfreich.

Gruß Sano


----------



## dandolor (11. Oktober 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> 14. Tollwütiger Nussschädling 5000 / Aszhara / 67,79  43,76  29,33  42,24  51,26 / der Rare ist viel Arbeit



Das ist keine Rare habe den gefangen und der hat gewöhnliche Qualität


----------



## Sano (11. Oktober 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Das ist keine Rare habe den gefangen und der hat gewöhnliche Qualität



Jedes Tier kann man in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten als Gegner haben und somit auch zähmen.
Dafür muss man oft mehr als einen Kampf mit diesem Tier austragen bis man eins in "rare" - Qualität bekommt.
Hierfür gibt es aber ein gutes Addon damit man auf einen Blick sehen kann welcher Qualität das tier angehört.

Gruß Sano


----------



## kdvub (11. Oktober 2012)

Einen Tollwütiger Nussschädling 5000 in ungewöhnlicher Qualität, also grün, Stufe 6, habe ich im Ödland bei Luntenbrand gefangen, afaik.


----------



## dandolor (11. Oktober 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Jedes Tier kann man in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten als Gegner haben und somit auch zähmen.
> Dafür muss man oft mehr als einen Kampf mit diesem Tier austragen bis man eins in "rare" - Qualität bekommt.
> Hierfür gibt es aber ein gutes Addon damit man auf einen Blick sehen kann welcher Qualität das tier angehört.
> 
> Gruß Sano



Oke danke für die Info. Wie heisst das Addon welches die Qualität anzeigt?


----------



## Sano (11. Oktober 2012)

petbattle quality glow

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info21362-PetBattleQualityGlowMoP.html

funktioniert sehr gut
ohne das addon kann ich mir haustierkampf nicht mehr vor stellen ;-)


----------



## dandolor (12. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## Paladone (12. Oktober 2012)

tollwütiger Nussschädling rare

ich habe einen tollwütigen Nussschädling 5000 in rarer Quali in Winterquell erfangen...


----------



## Dragon02031987 (12. Oktober 2012)

Zum anzeigen der Qualität der Pets nutze ich BattlePetCount.

http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/battlepetcount

Das zeigt dir auch gleich im Tooltipp, auf der Minimap und wärend des Kampfes an ob du das Pet schon besitzt und in welcher Qualität.


----------



## Karuna (14. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal da rein: http://www.warcraftpets.com/ Kommt ständig was dazu in den letzten Tagen, auf lange Sicht gesehen wirst Du da wohl die meisten Informationen bekommen.


----------



## Eiwynn (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch egal ob grün oder weis...man kann die mit einem Stein den man ab und zu bekommt^^Aufwerten..schade nur das es dann ab stufe 16 2 stufen niedergesetzt wird...aber so hat man wenigstens auch ein rar^^Ich habs mit dem (Sieht aus wie ein kleiner Bär )Eloxiertes Robojunges (Winterquell Ewige Wacht)gemacht..meines war Grau..und durch Zufall hat einer meiner Chars genau den Stein bekommen zum Aufwerten^^


----------



## Xidish (3. Februar 2013)

'ne Frage zwischendurch ...

Gibt es in Sturmgipfel überhaupt Kampf-Pets mit denen ich kämpfen kann?
Bin das gesamte Gebiet nun mehrmals abgeflogen - habe nicht ein Pet gesichtet. 
Ich habe auch so gut wie keine Spieler dort gesehen.

Laut dieser Karte soll es dort aber auch genügend Kampf-Pets geben.

Interactiv Pet Battle Maps

*edit:*

Hat sich erledigt, ist halt dort ein große Glückssache mit dem Wetter etc.

greetz


----------

